# Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε



## jglenis (Nov 10, 2008)

Η ιδανική στιγμή να τιμωρηθεί κάποιος που κάνει κατάχρηση εξουσίας είναι πριν προλάβει να εκμεταλλευθεί στο έπακρο την εξουσία του. Δυστυχώς, για τον χιμπατζή-κουνουπίδι και νυν πρόεδρο των ΗΠΑ η στιγμή αυτή πέρασε. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά όμως – ακόμη και τώρα η ιδέα ότι θα συνεχίσει την θητεία του στις φυλακές, κατά προτίμηση ως υπεύθυνος περισυλλογής σαπουνιών από τα λουτρά, συγκινεί εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους ανά τον πλανήτη. Τα ίδια φυσικά ισχύουν και για την υπόλοιπη συμμορία. Εδώ μπορείτε να διαβάσετε ή να ξαναδιαβάσετε κάποια από τα εγκλήματα που έχουν διαπράξει – στο ίδιο site (όπως και σε δεκάδες άλλα φαντάζομαι) μπορείτε επίσης να δηλώσετε ότι συμφωνείτε για το προφανές, να παραπεμφθούν δηλαδή στο δικαστήριο τα μέλη της σπείρας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2008)

Λένε πολλοί ότι, αν δεν είχε μεσολαβήσει η χούντα, ίσως να είχαμε ακόμα βασιλιά. Οι υποθετικές διατυπώσεις στη μελέτη της ιστορίας είναι για να γίνεται κουβέντα, αλλά: αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι στις αμερικανικές εκλογές είχαμε έναν συμπαθητικό γεροντάκο απέναντι σ' έναν φρέσκο γεμάτο ζωντάνια νέο, μια περίεργη κυρία από το πουθενά της Αλάσκας απέναντι σ' έναν πολύπειρο γερουσιαστή, την εμπλοκή της Αμερικής σε δύο πολέμους και τη μεγάλη οικονομική κρίση να σκάει πριν τις εκλογές, την πιο φονταμενταλιστική αμερικανική κυβέρνηση που θα μπορούσα να θυμηθώ κλπ. κλπ. κλπ., και όμως τα ποσοστά σε ψήφους δεν είχαν καμιά τεράστια διαφορά και οι θρησκευόμενοι λευκοί ψήφισαν τον ρεπουμπλικανό δεν θυμάμαι με πιο υψηλό ποσοστό, καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι, για να δούμε αυτή την ιστορική στροφή στην Αμερική, την εκλογή ενός μαύρου, έπρεπε να προηγηθεί μια impeachable κυβέρνηση.


----------



## jglenis (Nov 10, 2008)

> ...μια περίεργη κυρία...


Πολύ ευγενικά το διατυπώνετε, μάλλον για μια απίστευτα θρασύτατη κότα πρόκειται. 



> ...θρησκευόμενοι λευκοί ψήφισαν τον ρεπουμπλικανό δεν θυμάμαι με πιο υψηλό ποσοστό...


75% αν θυμάμαι καλά. Γενικά, ο μέσος ρεπουμπλικανός ψηφοφόρος τού κάμπου πρέπει να είναι σαν τα καθυστερημένα πλάσματα στην ταινία Ο Σχιζοφρενής Δολοφόνος Με Το Πριόνι, δυστυχισμένα προϊόντα αιμομιξίας που σκοτώνουν όποιους κακούς ξένους τολμούν να εισβάλουν. 
Πάντως, ένα άλλο ενδιαφέρον στατιστικό στοιχείο ήταν ότι περισσότερο οι γυναίκες παρά οι άνδρες προτίμησαν τον Ομπάμα, ενώ και γενικότερα στις εκλογικές αναμετρήσεις οι γυναίκες φαίνεται να είναι πιο προοδευτικές και να έχουν καλύτερη διαίσθηση.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 11, 2008)

Chapeau, Jglenis!


----------

